# I am mad at the Neighbours!!!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She did what a dog does. She made you aware of someone being there. Not sure what I would do, but IMO she didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karlie did exactly what she is supposed to do. I wouldn't say anything to the neighbors unless this sort of thing continues. Right now the only problem is that they are ignorant when it comes to understanding that dogs should bark when a stranger is slinking around in the dark, but if it turns into a discussion, you may end up with angry neighbors and it is no fun living next door to somebody when the relationship is less than cordial.

We have a friend who is a police officer, he told my DH that keeping the front porch light on and having a dog that barks when people come to the door are excellent crime deterrents. If a thief has to choose a house with a barking dog or a house with no dog, he's going to choose the house with no dog. I guess you can take comfort in the fact that your home is better protected than your neighbors!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I want my dogs to indicate when someone is around and reward them for that but I,also,taught them to stop on command!.She was doing her job so I wouldn't worry about it!.In this case,i would brush it,off!.Not worth fighting with the neighbour!.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes Karlie was doing what a good dog should.

The persons statement "Who would want a dog like that" is actually encouraging because it would not be an idiot like him! 

I would have been upset also but that person will be 1 less irresponsible Golden (or any other breed owner) with a pup needing rescued.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She did exactly what you want her to do. Someone was there that shouldn't have been, doing something they shouldn't have been doing. Don't bother talking to the neighbors, especially if it was their visitor that made the comment.

Someday they may be glad your dogs sounded the alert if they have "visitors" that climb the fence, they may do more than visit and an alert from your dogs might be welcome then.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your neighbors or their friends are idiots. Karlie is a good watch golden! 
What Phoebe said is exactly right! Dogs are excellent deterrents to crime.
I am so glad my boys alert us when someone is around.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I wouldn't take it personally...it really sounds like they are ignorant on what dogs do and why. Or maybe they used live by someone who kept a barking dog out all night. 

When Lucky starts barking...I let him because it means that something is out there...sure it maybe a cat skulking in the dark...but who knows? My neighbor knows that too.....they know Lucky doesn't bark just to hear his voice.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

I sat here now listening to the neighbor that I love dearly Golden Doodle barking. He has been barking for about 15 min. and I know they are home. They never check to see why, what or who he is barking at. But, it is not worth saying anything to them, we are neighbors and it is always best to turn the other check. You really don't know that they were talking bad about Karlie, maybe you only heard the tail end of the conversation, they could very well been talking about their friend neighbor dog. My advise is turn the other check and tell them Karlie just loves them so much that you really think they are her BFF, that will shut em down!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> I sat here now listening to the neighbor that I love dearly Golden Doodle barking. He has been barking for about 15 min. and I know they are home. They never check to see why, what or who he is barking at. But, it is not worth saying anything to them, we are neighbors and it is always best to turn the other check. You really don't know that they were talking bad about Karlie, maybe you only heard the tail end of the conversation, they could very well been talking about their friend neighbor dog. My advise is turn the other check and tell them Karlie just loves them so much that you really think they are her BFF, that will shut em down!


 
Thanks to all of you for giving my self esteem a wee boost. I hate confrontion with anyone, so posting this has helped me sort out my feelings............I am even laughing now......

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie..........aka barking dog


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ronna,

Ignore them- that's what dogs are supposed to do - let you know when "strangers" are around. Some people are just ignorant!


----------

